# are apple tree leaves toxic?



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey folks, sorry I have been having a hard time finding 100% truth on this issue.

Are apple tree branches, bark or leaves toxic to animals? I have a large orchard (no pesticides have ever touched it) and would like to use the branches in enclosures for raccoons, kinkajous, coatis and in the near future ringtail lemurs.

I know some animals may tear off and eat the bark of some trees, and many would eat the leaves. Is this safe? The leaves are my main concern, as I have so many fresh leaves and I would love to supplement my leaf-eating animals' diets with something like this.

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They should be fine.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply ! I thought so too, as all of the bird sites say they are totally safe. Yet other sites say they are toxic and and should be avoided? Apparently they contain a small amount of cyanide.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

suity said:


> Thanks for the reply ! I thought so too, as all of the bird sites say they are totally safe. Yet other sites say they are toxic and and should be avoided? Apparently they contain a small amount of cyanide.


I'm pretty sure it's a miniscule amount! Possibly for confirmed leaf eaters a large amount would be a risk, but with the possible exception of your lemurs, the animals on your list would be nibbling at most.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

That's true mate thanks! Can you tell me what leaves are completely safe for all animals then? Have access to most species of tree just really nervous about what one to use!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cyanide is only found in apple pips.

Read here safewoods


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah I think its just the pips that have cyanide in.


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

this is what most websites say, but yet so many others say the leaves contain cyanide too? I just don't know what to believe, although I want to believe it is totally safe.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I use apple branches in viv's. They are fine. I would just keep your animals away from the fruit.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmm yeh I've had a look a few say they do contain cyanide...but many don't..the answer seems to change on every website I look at. I know the branches are safe for birds...

I'd wait until you know and then you can be sure...pretty sure its just the seeds though, thats what I've always been told...not to eat the seeds, but then I guess i've never tried to eat the leaves of an apple tree.


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

I use apple branches for my chinchillas, and they love it. fresh apple branches go in and they wont come out till they have had a chew at every branch, they also strip the bark, I have never had any problems and my chinchillas have regular vet checks.
as stated previously the pips of apples are the problem. the branches are fine, apple wood is a sweeter wood so your animals will probably love it and thank you for it!
:2thumb:


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

I always have used apple branches and pear branches with my rabbits and small mammels and have never had any problems. They used to eat the bark and leaves. Working at a vets, it is always the seeds which we warn people about, never been asked about the leaves but i can check with a vet, in a bit, although they dont specialise in exotic mammels like yours...let me know


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Moggy said:


> I always have used apple branches and pear branches with my rabbits and small mammels and have never had any problems. They used to eat the bark and leaves. Working at a vets, it is always the seeds which we warn people about, never been asked about the leaves but i can check with a vet, in a bit, although they dont specialise in exotic mammels like yours...let me know


hey moggy, i'd love to hear what the vet says about the leaves  thank you very much!


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Im really sorry, i have only just managed to get on the thread again. No problems, I will check with a couple of vets tomorrow and update as soon as possible, depending on how manic work is!!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

My chinchillas have always eaten the leaves and bark and had no problems, and the rabbits.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

My chipmunk has apple branches and has great fun stripping off all the leaves, never had any problems. Seeing as all the chews for rodents are made from willow branches id imagine these would be safe to use too


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys  I did a whole load of research today and all reliable sources seem to say apple leaves do contain cyanide and should not be eaten - but I have spoken to far too many people feeding them with absolutely no problems, so I guess they must be okay. Small doses of cyanide can even be beneficial to the body, so perhaps that is what is happening.

I have managed to find out that beech, birch, mountain ash, hawthorne and willow trees all have leaves edible for humans. So until I find out anything to the contrary, I'll be feeding those five, plus apple and bramble leaves 

Thanks everyone for the help! Please chip in if you have any more info!


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, 
I spoke to the vet yest and she is pretty sure they are fine, but because I work at a vets, I can email the veterinary poisons information service for free via email and ask them - they are the BEST place to ask. When i hear back, I will let you know!! 
Moggy


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

That would be incredible, thank you so so much


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, this is the reply which I have recieved from the veterinary poisons unit: 

Dear Megan, 


May I start by saying that the risk of cyanide toxicosis would be very remote !

There is logic to the argument however; apple seeds contain chemical compounds called cyanogenic glycosides.

Cyanogenic glycoside compounds are hydrolysed by an enzyme to produce cyanohydrin, and ultimately hydrogen cyanide. In intact plant material, the cyanogenic glycosides are separated from the enzyme, and it is only when they come into contact as a result of grinding, chewing, crushing, wilting, freezing or digestion of the plant that hydrolysis (and thus cyanide poisoning) occurs. 

In the case of apples, the risk would be confined to the seeds, whether that is by crunching up the seeds, or ingesting very large amounts of them (either as a one off or accumulated with regular ingestion). Therefore, although the risk is remote, we could not recommend feeding apples to lemurs. Any other part of the plant (including the leaves) would not be of particular concern (although may cause mild gastrointestinal upset). 

Unfortunately, we have had no cases of apple ingestion reported in lemurs but have had many cases regarding other animals and I think it is reasonable to assume that the risk would be similar regardless of species. Please note that the information provided only relates to apples specifically; if the client is feeding other fruit to the lemurs, that would need to be addressed separately. 


 
If you require any further information, please get back in touch.​



Regards



Lennie.


Leonard Hawkins 
Specialist in Poisons Information
Veterinary Poisons Information Service
Guy's and St Thomas' NHS Foundation Trust
Mary Sheridan House
Guy's Hospital
Great Maze Pond
London
SE1 9RT​

​
I really hope this helps!!!!!


----------

